# Mouse does move in terminal, not in X



## hvn (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

Despite trying all suggested solutions I could find, I'm still having the problem that my mouse does work without X running, but as soon as I start X and Xfce (or any desktop) runs, the mouse is visible in the center of the screen but doesn't move. What can be the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 24, 2011)

It moves in the terminal because moused is running. It doesn't move in Xfce because HALd isn't running.

This has been asked many times, like here for example.

If you use another window manager that doesn't require HAL, it'll use moused/sysmouse and work right away.


----------



## hvn (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, this doesn't solve it.


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
```
Anything else needed for the mouse in X?


----------



## vdvluc (Jan 24, 2011)

Though i can't really think of any solution, maybe it would be wise to show the InputDevice section from your /etc/X11/xorg.conf that describes your mouse, should you have one.

Kind regards


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 24, 2011)

hvn said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, this doesn't solve it.
> 
> hald_enable="YES"
> dbus_enable="YES"
> ...



After you do that, either restart the machine or manually start those services.
`# service dbus start`
`# service hald start`

Then start X.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 25, 2011)

Have you generated your xorg.conf?


----------



## hvn (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you all for responding. Starting the services manually didn't help, a reboot did. It's working now, finally. And yes, generating my xorg.conf is what I did to begin with. Thanks for helping out.


----------

